# Indiana Jones 5 hat noch immer kein Drehbuch



## Darkmoon76 (26. Mai 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Indiana Jones 5 hat noch immer kein Drehbuch* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Indiana Jones 5 hat noch immer kein Drehbuch*


----------



## Fraiser_ (26. Mai 2020)

" Aber auch dessen Drehbuch kam offenbar nicht gut an und die Aufgabe wurde erneut David Koepp übertragen. "

Wie bitte? Wo bleibt da die Konsequenz? Kein Wunder, bei dem Rumgeeiere geht das ewig.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Mai 2020)

Dann sollen sie es einfach bleiben lassen. Noch kann man zurück rudern und sagen "Nö, machen wir nicht".


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Mai 2020)

Ich sehe darin nur Positives:
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass uns ein weiteres Indy-Desaster erspart bleibt wird damit nur größer. ^^

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mithridates (27. Mai 2020)

Der Vorgängerfilm war nur noch Käse (Zuschauerkritiken auf Rottent. und Metacritic sind mit nur 54% vernichtend!)  und dann soll David Koepp wieder ran? ich glaube, ich habe mich verhört!


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Mai 2020)

Mithridates schrieb:


> (Zuschauerkritiken auf Rottent. und Metacritic sind mit nur 54% vernichtend!)



Weiß nicht wie oft ich es schon gesagt hab dass man suf Userwertungen von Metacritic unf Co. getrost pfeifen kann, weil dort zu vielr Trolle Schwachfugs-"Wertungen" verteilen. Bei den Tomaten wirds ähnlich sein.


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. Mai 2020)

Ich fand den letzten Indy zwar auch schlechter als die anderen, aber längst nicht so schlecht wie alle immer tun. Im Grunde bot er schliesslich genau dasselbe.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Mai 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich fand den letzten Indy zwar auch schlechter als die anderen, aber längst nicht so schlecht wie alle immer tun. Im Grunde bot er schliesslich genau dasselbe.


Das ist einer dieser Filme, die ich mir ein mal angeguckt und für "ausreichend" befunden habe, dann aber nie wieder anschaue.  Ähnlich wie Birds of Prey, den ich mir kürzlich via Amazon Prime angeschaut habe. Der hatte seine guten Momente, die Action war gut. Aber im großen und ganzen nichts, was man sich noch mal rein zieht.


----------



## golani79 (27. Mai 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich fand den letzten Indy zwar auch schlechter als die anderen, aber längst nicht so schlecht wie alle immer tun. Im Grunde bot er schliesslich genau dasselbe.



Fand den damals im Kino ziemlich lame - hab mir den Film aber zwecks Vollständigkeit in der Sammlung, dann auch noch auf DVD geholt.
Hab mir Indy IV nochmals angesehen und beim 2. Durchgang fand ich den dann ein wenig besser.

Ja, er kommt nicht ganz an die Vorgänger ran, aber wie du sagst - so schlecht, wie alle immer tun, ist er nun wirklich nicht.

Ich denke, es haben sich halt einfach viele an dem "Alienkram" gestört - hätte es ein anderes Rahmensetting gegeben, wäre der Film sicher auch besser angekommen.


----------



## McDrake (27. Mai 2020)

Also wenn der History channel das macht, dann darf das auch Indy. Ich gestehe, dass ich mir Ancient Aliens auch ab und zu gebe. 
Einerseits sueht man interessante Bauten, andererseits kann man herrlich Gegenargument anbringen. 

So ungefähr der erste Drittel ist "real" und stellt Fragen in den Raum. 
Danach fängts an mit: "Präastronautiker glauben zu wissen..." und ab da wirds teilweise absurd 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mithridates (27. Mai 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Weiß nicht wie oft ich es schon gesagt hab dass man suf Userwertungen von Metacritic unf Co. getrost pfeifen kann, weil dort zu vielr Trolle Schwachfugs-"Wertungen" verteilen. Bei den Tomaten wirds ähnlich sein.



Das sind nur die Meinungen der Zuschauer! Wenn ein Film nach Scheisse aussieht und auch so riecht, welche Note würdest du so einem Film am Ende geben..etwa 10 von 10?


----------



## McDrake (27. Mai 2020)

Mithridates schrieb:


> Das sind nur die Meinungen der Zuschauer! Wenn ein Film nach Scheisse aussieht und auch so riecht, welche Note würdest du so einem Film am Ende geben..etwa 10 von 10?


War die Optik so schlecht? Und wegen dem Geruch: Würds mal dem Kinobetreiber melden.


----------



## ribald (27. Mai 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Weiß nicht wie oft ich es schon gesagt hab dass man suf Userwertungen von Metacritic unf Co. getrost pfeifen kann, weil dort zu vielr Trolle Schwachfugs-"Wertungen" verteilen. Bei den Tomaten wirds ähnlich sein.


Bewertung oder Meinung passt mir nicht, müssen alles Trolle sein lol


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Mai 2020)

Viele =/= Alle


----------



## ribald (27. Mai 2020)




----------

